
Amazon Names Finalists For $100,000 Startup Challenge - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/07/amazon-names-finalists-for-100000-startup-challenge/
======
ksvs
"Last year’s winner was Ooyala, which edged out Justin.TV"

Oops:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/ooyala.com+justin.tv/?metri...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/ooyala.com+justin.tv/?metric=uv)

~~~
vaksel
there is more to companies than traffic

~~~
ksvs
Of course; the important thing in that graph is the traffic _trend._

------
ropiku
Too bad that companies from other countries could not participate.

